# Cách Chống Xuất Tinh Sớm Hiệu Quả, Kéo Dài Thời Gian Quan Hệ



## Mebop8818 (26/2/19)

Chủ đề về “Cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả, kéo dài thời gian quan hệ” ngày càng được cánh mày râu đặc biệt quan tâm. Bởi hiện nay nam giới mắc chứng xuất tinh sớm khá phổ biến và rất khó giải quyết nếu không được tư vấn từ các chuyên gia. Bài viết sau đây tổng hợp những cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả nhất mà các chuyện gia đã đúc kết lại.





_Nam giới mắc chứng xuất tinh sớm khá phổ biến và rất khó giải quyết nếu không được tư vấn từ các chuyên gia_​
*Bài tập Kegel – Cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả, an toàn*
Bài tập Kelgel là 1 trong _5 bài tập giúp tăng cường sinh lý ở nam giới tốt nhất hiện nay_. Bài tập Kegel là một phương thức tập luyện vùng cơ PC ( cơ mu cụt ) nằm ngay vị trí ở giữa hai bìu và hậu môn. Phương pháp thực hiện bài tập Kegel cũng vô cùng đơn giản, không có gì phức tạp. Bằng cách thức siết chặt cơ PC (cơ mu cụt) giống như động tác siết chặt ngắt quãng nước tiểu khi gần đi vệ sinh xong trong vòng 3 giây, thả lỏng 3 giây rồi lặp lại động tác siết chặt như thế.

Nếu như cánh mày râu dần quen, thì có thể tăng thời gian lên và lặp lại bài tập nhiều lần trong ngày. Điều này sẽ giúp cho cơ PC của “các quý ông” được khỏe mạnh và có sức chịu đựng cao, giúp cho các cuộc ân ái có thể diễn ra thuận lợi.

*Yêu lần 2 – Giải pháp chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả tạm thời *
Bạn có thể cải thiện thời gian “yêu” bằng cách kích thích vuốt ve nàng và vào cuộc lần nữa. Các nghiên cứu cho thấy hầu hết nam giới “yêu” lâu hơn vào lần quan hệ thứ hai. Dĩ nhiên, với sự can thiệp của luyện tập, bạn cũng hoàn toàn có thể kéo dài thời gian của lần “yêu” đầu. Tuy nhiên đây không phải là cách hay đặc biệt là đối với những người đã trên 35 tuổi vì quan hệ 2 lần quá gần nhau sẽ không tốt cho sức khỏe.





_Cải thiện thời gian “yêu” bằng cách kích thích vuốt ve nàng và vào cuộc lần nữa_​Đây là giải phải chỉ những chàng trai trẻ mới có thể áp dụng được vì nó không tốt cho sức khỏe. Nếu nam giới lớn tuổi mà dùng giải pháp này thì rất nguy hại cho sức khỏe.

*Thay đổi tư thế *
Trong lúc bạn gần lên đến cao trào thì việc thay đổi tư thế là một lựa chọn khôn ngoan, nó giúp nam giới làm cảm giác nơi cậu bé trong lúc thay đổi tư thế, do vậy thời gian giao hợp được lâu hơn và tạo thêm những cảm giác thú vị với cả hai người. Bạn cũng nên chú ý phối hợp nhịp nhàng khi thay đổi tư thế, vì có thể đối phương của bạn sẽ không chịu được cảm giác thay đổi tư thế liên tục.

Đây là giải pháp khá hiệu quả đối với nam giới có cảm xúc mạnh, nhất là các bạn trẻ. Tuy nhiên giải pháp này có thể gây phiền toái cho phụ nữ, vì nhiều người họ không thích thay đổi tư thế nhiều.

*Bao cao su*
Hiện nay, trên thị trường có bán rất nhiều thương hiệu và các mặt hàng bao cao su đầy đủ chủng loại khác nhau. Nhưng một “đặc điểm chung” của những dạng bao cao su giúp hỗ trợ thời gian “thăng hoa” cho đấng nam giới thường có một số hoạt chất làm giảm đi độ nhạy cảm và sự ma sát nơi vùng kín của nữ giới.





_Bao cao su giúp chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả nhờ có một số hoạt chất làm giảm đi độ nhạy cảm và sự ma sát nơi vùng kín_​
Khi phái mạnh đi mua bao cao su, hãy lưu ý với chủ cửa hàng rằng lựa chọn loại bao có tác dụng giúp kéo dài thời gian quan hệ. Bởi điều này sẽ giúp người bán biết rằng nhu cầu “quý ông” đang chọn lựa là gì mà sẽ tư vấn chi tiết hơn, cũng như bản thân sẽ chọn ra được loại ưng ý nhất.

Tuy nhiên, đây cũng không phải là một cách ưa thích khi mà có một bức tường mỏng manh cản trở cảm xúc khi quan hệ. sự thật là nhiều nữ giới không thích người bạn cộng tác “dũng mãnh” của mình dùng bao cao su, bởi điều đó dễ khiến cho sự khoái cảm bị hạn chế rất nhiều.

*Bóp đầu cậu nhỏ*
Bóp đầu cậu nhỏ là cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả được khá nhiều nam giới áp dụng. Nếu bạn bỗng cảm thấy cao hứng quá nhanh và dường như sắp “hết tiền”, hay tạm dừng cuộc yêu lại, dùng tay xiết nhẹ phần đầu “cậu bé”, tập trung vào ống dẫn tiểu. Động tác trên sẽ đẩy bớt máu ra khỏi “cậu nhỏ”, khiến phản ứng xuất tinh tạm biến mất.

Đây là giải pháp tình thế có hiệu quả trong 1 số trường hợp giúp nam giới quan hệ lâu ra hơn. Tuy nhiên nam giới sẽ phải bị đau ở dương vật. Ngoài ra thì giải pháp này không phải là giải pháp có thể dùng lâu dài vì theo thời gian nó sẽ không còn tác dụng nữa. Dương vật có thể bị xìu xuống và không quan hệ được nữa hoặc khi quan hệ tiếp thì cảm giác muốn xuất tinh đến rất nhanh.

*Đừng nghĩ tới việc lên đỉnh*
Theo như các chuyên gia đã nghiên cứu và cho thấy rằng: Việc nam giới quan tâm và nghĩ đến việc “về đích” hay đạt được “cực đỉnh”, thì sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến trung khu thần kinh khoái cảm làm ức chế và xuất tinh trùng ra ngoài. Chính vì như vậy, mà các quý ông sẽ không khỏi dẫn đến tình trạng xuất tinh sớm.

Các đấng mày râu càng để ý đến chuyện cực khoái ở bản thân, thì bản tình ca ân ái càng mau chóng kết thúc. Vì vậy, thay vì chỉ chú tâm vào mục đích đó, thì hãy để ý đến những chi tiết khác như: Làn da mịn màng, đôi môi mời gọi, đôi chân láng mịn khẽ siết chặt lấy hông… Từ đó mà bản thân đã có thể tự làm phân tâm và kéo dài được cuộc “yêu” lâu hơn.

*Bổ sung thực phẩm giàu Kẽm – Giải pháp chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả, an toàn nhất*
Thịt hươu, thịt dê, thịt chó, thịt bò… là những thực phẩm có công dụng bổ thận, tráng dương. Bên cạnh đó, các loài thủy hải sản như tôm, sò, ốc, cá ngựa, cá hồi… đặc biệt, là hàu biển là những thực phẩm rất giàu kích thích tố. Hàu có hàm lượng kẽm cao rất cần thiết cho quá trình sản sinh testosterone hormone sinh dục phái mạnh. Để kéo lại phong độ đáng có và sự tự tin cần thiết, nam giới cần bổ sung những thực phẩm giàu kẽm vào thực đơn hàng ngày để sinh lực luôn dồi dào.





_Bổ sung thực phẩm giàu Kẽm – Giải pháp chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả, an toàn nhất_​
Hiện nay, thực phẩm BVSK _Hàu Oyster Man_ được nhiều khách hàng quan tâm có tác dụng tăng cường sinh lý, tăng Testosterone nội sinh giúp hỗ trợ điều trị các bệnh lý hiệu quả và an toàn. _Hàu Oyster Man _được sản xuất tại Việt Nam đáp ứng các tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của Bộ Y tế, với giá thành hợp túi tiền người Việt các bạn nên tham khảo.

Các mẹo nhỏ khi lâm trận hay những thực phẩm giàu Kẽm là rất cần thiết đối với nam giới yếu xinh lý, xuất tinh sớm. Để cuộc yêu thêm viên mãn hơn, hy vọng các bạn có thể áp dụng ngay hôm nay với cách chống xuất tinh sớm hiệu quả, kéo dài thời gian quan hệ trong bài viết này.


----------

